# Soldiers In The Sun (Aden 1964)



## Newman (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00jrj2t

Regards
Bill


----------



## John A Silkstone (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Bill, great to watch.

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 16, 2011)

Enjoyed that.
Great post Bill


----------

